

Solicit YC - eru

I hope you are not put off by the title.  But I want you to offer me for a few weeks.<p>Do you know of a place where I can work as an intern this summer?  Preferably your own startup.<p>I can start as soon as July 14 and would like to end in mid October as the latest.<p>I study math at Magdeburg University, Germany.  Currently I live in Ankara, Turkey, for a semester abroad.  I would not mind travelling around the world for the internship.<p>I have strong background in mathematical optimization and computational aspects of math. I have also picked up stochastic and did recently formalize my interest in economics and finance.  The Germany study system is a bit strange - basically you can regard my as a graduate student.<p>My university requires me to write a seminar paper ('Studienarbeit') about my internship.  So my field of work has to be related to math - or even better to optimization.<p>Do you think you can offer me the opportunity to research in a way that matters to your company and can be related to my study of mathematics?<p>Compensation would be nice.  I'd especially appreciate an interesting field of work and a place to sleep.<p>Any other hints would be welcome as well.  If you need more details - just ask.  Thank you.
======
wave
Disqus is looking for interns. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=158091>

------
eru
P.S. I hope I got all the connotations right.

P.P.S. I can program and prefer functional languages. I like Python as well. I
can adapt nonetheless. Internship does in no way have to consist of
programming.

P.P.P.S. If someone is interested in learning what I will hopefully find out -
please drop me a line.

~~~
pius
Could you add an e-mail address to your profile?

~~~
eru
I thought I just did it a few minutes ago. I'll check again.

Edit: It's in my page when I'm logged in - but one can not see it (yet) from
the outside. I wonder if I do something wrong or hacker news uses some kind of
caching.

Anyway: It is matthias dot goergens at gmail etc

~~~
kirubakaran
The 'email' field in the profile is not visible to others (only seen by yc
admin). 'About' is visible though.

~~~
eru
I did not figure this out, yet. Thank you.

~~~
kirubakaran
Not your fault at all. Confusing UI.

~~~
ecommercematt
I have seen confusion with this aspect of account configuration numerous
times. Perhaps simply adding a note next to the email field indicating that
the email address is only visible to the administrators would help solve this
problem.

edit: perhaps you could vote up and/or comment on rms' suggestion here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=46100>

~~~
eru
Yes. I even searched for a check box like: "Make my email visible to the
public".

